
We surveyed 10K employees about perks - mdvogels
https://zestful.com/how-it-started
======
madeuptempacct
I genuinely think this only applies to people who can't think rationally.

We had this conversation with our CEO, and virtually every dev said they want
more money over "perks".

~~~
mdvogels
I was completely blown away. I actually thought I had switched the two results
around, I would have guessed the complete opposite too.

------
1290cc
Zestful's business model is based on offering perks.

